
Show HN: KGraphQL – Kotlin implementation of GraphQL - pgutkowski
https://github.com/pgutkowski/KGraphQL
======
pgutkowski
Hi all! Author here.

I'd love feedback about code/documentation, thanks in advance! All
contributions in form of issues or PRs are welcome.

